# Havs on Craigslist



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pet/1658364748.html

 just saw this now, emailed the person...hopefully they still have the dog and I can refer them to HRI, or if it's a suitable friend for Roscoe I can convince Tim to let me have it....the post doesn't even say if the pup is male or female. How awful


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I hope that little dog gets a great home!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh Nicole! I'm crushed 

I called the lady, the dog's name is Lily and she is 3.5 years old. She rehomed her yesterday to a woman with a young son who actually wants a big dog. They have no dog experience. Lily is not spayed and it sounds to me like the reason they did not keep her is because she has too much energy - sounds like lack of training and attention to me. YIKES!

Anyway, I told the lady to call the family that adopted her and give them my contact information. I would be just devastated if she ended up in a shelter. She has papers, but came from a pet store, so mill or the like. She was sold as a "teacup" and only weighs 7 lbs.

I really hope I get a callback saying that the new family decided no and that I can be her new mommy......cross your fingers for me!!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

The lady is in Boca Raton. I know of a few rescue homes in that area if needed. It's so true that dogs don't need the training....the owners do.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I am hoping that she makes her way to you Natalie. I hope the new owners realize what effort it takes to groom her, and if the first lady never spent time with her, I'm sure she has potty issues also.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Luck, I hope you get her! Keep us posted.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> I am hoping that she makes her way to you Natalie. I hope the new owners realize what effort it takes to groom her, and if the first lady never spent time with her, I'm sure she has potty issues also.


Well, I spoke to the former owner on the phone for quite awhile last night. Sounds to me like at first they had a lot of time to spend with the dog, but as her kids have gotten older they are not home as much (sports, school, and the like), so she did tell me that Lily has some issues with her listening skills, but that she is actually good in the potty department. So that's a relief.

Still no word yet, but I will probably call her tomorrow morning. *sigh* I wish she would have just not given poor Lily away to the first person who called her


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know some situations may come up in life-but I will never understand WHY people can't take a minute and honestly THINK before getting a dog. Like they couldn't have forseen that? Sorry to be on a soapbox, but that burns me up. 
I still hope you get her because you get "it".


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ I couldn't agree more. I know that I have school, work, and responsibilities, but BEFORE I made the commitment to be Roscoe's mommy, I worked out a schedule that makes it possible for me or Tim to be home almost all the time. The longest Roscoe is ever alone on a weekday is 4 hours. I took nearly 10 days off school when we first got him because I didn't want him to be left alone right off the bat. And it's so worth it, he's so well adjusted and good and being alone and even better when people are around.

Unfortunately, people think a dog is a dog. Some dogs are cool with being left for 8+ hours alone - but not Havanese! I wish people would do their research, but alas, we can only control what WE do as individuals, and hope to influence those around us with our positive behavior. That is why I asked Lily's old mom to pass my contact information to her new mom - even if I can't take care of Lily, I can at least do my best to reach out and help the person who is trying to. And if she feels that she cannot keep Lily, then she knows someone who would take care of her in a heartbeat!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope things will work out for Lilly and she will be takin care of. If there is a chance that it doesnt work out then hopefully they will contact the previous owner. I am sure the right pup will come along to you. You have a BIG heart.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Unfortunately, people think a dog is a dog. Some dogs are cool with being left for 8+ hours alone - but not Havanese! I wish people would do their research, but alas, we can only control what WE do as individuals, and hope to influence those around us with our positive behavior.


I know a few people who are impulse buyers; being an impulse buyer is "ok" with certain things but DEFINITELY not with a dog or any living animal which require a good portion and care, care, care!

With the internet the way it is today, people should take advantage of this ... source. But it still amazes me how lazy some people are: i.e., my sister 
She wanted a hamster because her friend has one; so she went out and bought a bunch of cage stuff. After about 1 month, the interest wore off and she doesn't seem to care for them anymore.:frusty:
A hamster isn't a dog but the concept is the same...do not buy a pet without thorough research.

i.e., 2: Friend went to Pet Habitat and purchased a $3000 Pug...:rant:

At the end of the day, who suffers? Not the owners...the pets suffer. When my friends or cousin tell me they want to buy a rabbit, cat or dog because they're cute, I give them an earful and tell them to not buy a dog/rabbit/guinea pig/cat without researching. They may not like me after but who cares... well-being of a pet should never be underestimated.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, 3k for a puppy mill pug? There are many layers of sadness to that situation-the poor parents of her puppy suffer endlessly in a cage! Please educate your friend about puppy mills and to never buy a dog at a pet shop (again). I'm sure for $3k your friend definitely could have purchased a healthy pug (or two for that price) from a fantastic breeder.

I found that website-there are breeds available for "special order"...UGGHHH!!!!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Pixiesmom said:


> Wow, 3k for a puppy mill pug? There are many layers of sadness to that situation-the poor parents of her puppy suffer endlessly in a cage! Please educate your friend about puppy mills and to never buy a dog at a pet shop (again). I'm sure for $3k your friend definitely could have purchased a healthy pug (or two for that price) from a fantastic breeder.
> 
> I found that website-there are breeds available for "special order"...UGGHHH!!!!


Ya. She found out after she bought the puppymill pug...Hopefully she learned from her mistake and will tell her friends that pet shop dogs are a big no-no...


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Alice, did you hear that the City of Richmond is trying to ban pet stores from selling dogs and cats? They have already banned the sale of rabbits!

Here's the link to the CTV article:

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...l_animals_100318/20100318?hub=BritishColumbia


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I just spoke to Lily's former mom, and it sounds like the new family is going to be keeping her. I really hope they take good care of her, and that they contact me if they have any questions, etc.

*sigh*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe they can suggest they join the forum. That way they'll have a good handle on what to expect and how to deal with all the possible issues.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup, I gave her the link to the forum, to HRI, and my phone number and email. I hope she passes the info along to the new owner. Honestly, it doesn't sound like she cares that much how Lily ends up...I told her to make sure that she keeps in touch with the new family in case Lily doesn't work out for them, because the last thing she'd want is for Lily to end up in a shelter, and she said "Well, Lily's really cute so she'd get adopted" :frusty:


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Alice, did you hear that the City of Richmond is trying to ban pet stores from selling dogs and cats? They have already banned the sale of rabbits!
> 
> Here's the link to the CTV article:
> 
> http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...l_animals_100318/20100318?hub=BritishColumbia


Oh yes! It's great to see Richmond (and hopefully more) take initiative and understand that selling/buying pet-mill pets is unacceptable. There may be some flaws in the proposed law but I think it is a good stepping stone.

I still see that PetHabitat there in Metrotown... Windows displays right by the entrance with kittens in one the left, and puppies on the right :frusty:


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Yup, I gave her the link to the forum, to HRI, and my phone number and email. I hope she passes the info along to the new owner. Honestly, it doesn't sound like she cares that much how Lily ends up...I told her to make sure that she keeps in touch with the new family in case Lily doesn't work out for them, because the last thing she'd want is for Lily to end up in a shelter, and she said "Well, Lily's really cute so she'd get adopted" :frusty:


Don't you just "love" these people? (*sarcastic comment) :frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Alice, did you hear that the City of Richmond is trying to ban pet stores from selling dogs and cats? They have already banned the sale of rabbits!
> 
> Here's the link to the CTV article:
> 
> http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...l_animals_100318/20100318?hub=BritishColumbia


What I don't understand at all is why they'd ban the sale of rabbits, but not cats and dogs> Is this a "farm animal" issue, like not selling cute chicks in pet stores at Easter?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ I think it was because people were buying bunnies and then setting them loose when they got "bored" of them. There is one park in Richmond that is notorious for being overrun with bunnies, and of course, they mate like bunnies, too.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

galaxie said:


> ^ I think it was because people were buying bunnies and then setting them loose when they got "bored" of them. There is one park in Richmond that is notorious for being overrun with bunnies, and of course, they mate like bunnies, too.


Really?! In Richmond?! I didn't know ... then again, I don't go to Richmond very often but I think my Richmond friends know about the park.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> ^ I think it was because people were buying bunnies and then setting them loose when they got "bored" of them. There is one park in Richmond that is notorious for being overrun with bunnies, and of course, they mate like bunnies, too.


Ah, OK. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. Here's a link to an article about it: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2006/07/11/bc-rabbits.html


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Oh Nicole! I'm crushed
> 
> I called the lady, the dog's name is Lily and she is 3.5 years old. She rehomed her yesterday to a woman with a young son who actually wants a big dog. They have no dog experience. Lily is not spayed and it sounds to me like the reason they did not keep her is because she has too much energy - sounds like lack of training and attention to me. YIKES!
> 
> ...


Oh that is so sad. I will keep fingers crossed for you. I know you had your hopes up.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Well, I just spoke to Lily's former mom, and it sounds like the new family is going to be keeping her. I really hope they take good care of her, and that they contact me if they have any questions, etc.
> 
> *sigh*


 sad for you. Hope they take good care of Lily.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, Nicole.

Weird how we can get attached to little babies we have only seen a tiny photo of. I guess it's because when you're a Hav lover, you love them all!

I feel better that they have my contact info in case they need any help or decide not to keep her. At least she has a family that (hopefully) loves her, and she did not end up in a shelter! There is a little brother or sister out there for Roscoe, it's just a matter of time


----------

